
Hacker holds Netflix to ransom over new season of Orange Is the New Black - taspeotis
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/apr/29/hacker-holds-netflix-to-ransom-over-new-season-of-orange-is-the-new-black
======
Markoff
why not just release it earlier instead of paying ransom? do people really
sign up for Netflix because of one tv show which is on steady decline anyway?

~~~
Wofiel
>Netflix is counting on Orange Is The New Black to help it add 3.2 million
subscribers from April through June.

Netflix certainly think that's the case.

~~~
Markoff
i was reading that statement but still don't think it works, so they think
they stop gaining customers in three months if they release one show earlier?
how is the growth after releasing this tv show?

